# Desperately seeking Zanussi (Electrolux) assistance



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Dear Dubai peeps. I live in rented property which was built by Emaar. Like in all Emaar communities the appliances are Zanussi. Two months ago my dishwasher started leaking. I called my landlord who sent an incompetent handyman who didnt even know how to access the back of the dishwasher (it isn't rocket science!). 
I had to send him away before he made more damage than good.

I then called Jim Will Fix It who referred me to BetterLife who boasts they are the service centre all over the UAE for Zanussi, as well as other big brands such as Siemens. They came out, identified the problem and confirmed my suspicion that it was the flexible drainage tube that needed replacing. The technician took apart half of my kitchen just to be able to access the machine (thanks Emaar for that) and left without fixing my dishwasher back taking all the parts with him so I have been unable to fix it and prevent it from dangerously toppling over every time I touch it.

Over one month and over 30 phonecalls later, FB messages to Electrolux (the company is Electrolux Zanussi), tweets and emails have not got me any closer to
1. getting my parts returned so I can put my kitchen back the way it was,
2. resolving my issue by replacing the flexible tube.

I have contacted others, such as Mplus, who cannot touch this as it is fixed to the dishwasher. And another company this morning. Nothing.
Emails to Electrolux ME management have borne little fruit. The problem persists. Short of calling out the police to get my parts back, reporting the issues to the Consumers Association and calling HQ in Italy (which I will do tomorrow, since it is a holiday in Italy today) I have run out of options.

I am not the only one facing issues with Zanussi white goods in Dubai. I know others. Who can we contact? Who is willing to come and make the repairs? And who is in charge of Electrolux Home DIvision here?????????? I will and indeed cannot stop, until this issue is sorted. HELP please!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Are they on Twitter? Put up public posts on their Twitter and Facebook (polite but desperate ones). That usually gets their attention...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, we have struggled with Better Life as well in the past but having been stuck with them cannot suggest other options. With the dishwasher I think the max. they had taken was about 7-10 days for us. Only suggestion will be to call them and not get off the phone till they give you exact dates, times, names, phone numbers of people who will return or fix the parts.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Well, we have struggled with Better Life as well in the past but having been stuck with them cannot suggest other options. With the dishwasher I think the max. they had taken was about 7-10 days for us. Only suggestion will be to call them and not get off the phone till they give you exact dates, times, names, phone numbers of people who will return or fix the parts.


loooool you clearly didnt read my post properly. I have gone over and beyond that on more than one occasion. I also spoke with the manager, twice, and contacted Zanussi representatives here. All to no avail. The last time they gave me a time and date they failed to show up.
Lies, lies and more lies. I do not believe I am stuck with anyone,. There is always an alternative solution.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yoga girl said:


> loooool you clearly didnt read my post properly. I have gone over and beyond that on more than one occasion. I also spoke with the manager, twice, and contacted Zanussi representatives here. All to no avail. The last time they gave me a time and date they failed to show up.
> Lies, lies and more liies. I do not believe I am stuck with anyone,. There is always an alternative solution.


Hi,
May I politely remind you about both the forum rules and UAE law on naming and shaming companies.
If you name and shame a company or person in the UAE and they complain about you - there is a real risk that you can be fined, jailed and deported.
Please therefore restrict yourself to asking for help - rather than complaining about a company on an open forum.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> May I politely remind you about both the forum rules and UAE law on naming and shaming companies.
> If you name and shame a company or person in the UAE and they complain about you - there is a real risk that you can be fined, jailed and deported.
> Please therefore restrict yourself to asking for help - rather than complaining about a company on an open forum.
> ...


Steve
I appreciate your post and am aware of this, all duly noted, but since my next step will be to go to the police to at least try to get what belongs to me back, I do not think it can be so damaging, I would welcome for the authorities to get involved in resolving this!.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> loooool you clearly didnt read my post properly. I have gone over and beyond that on more than one occasion. I also spoke with the manager, twice, and contacted Zanussi representatives here. All to no avail. The last time they gave me a time and date they failed to show up.
> Lies, lies and more lies. I do not believe I am stuck with anyone,. There is always an alternative solution.


So what is the reason they are giving for not returning the parts?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

QOFE said:


> Are they on Twitter? Put up public posts on their Twitter and Facebook (polite but desperate ones). That usually gets their attention...


Done that. Nothing has come out of it.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

rsinner said:


> So what is the reason they are giving for not returning the parts?


You mean they need to give me a reason?. Fat chance of that happening! They just say yes the technician will come and he never shows up.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Someone has suggested I use Jashanmal servicing department. Does anyone have any experience with them? Do they even service units they didn't sell?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Get onto the Dubai Consumer people. They were great when my friend bought a kitchen and the company fell off the edge of the world after installation but not coming back to finish the job off properly. Although she still had the problem, she actually managed to get her uncashed cheques back. Got to be worth a shot surely?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> Get onto the Dubai Consumer people. They were great when my friend bought a kitchen and the company fell off the edge of the world after installation but not coming back to finish the job off properly. Although she still had the problem, she actually managed to get her uncashed cheques back. Got to be worth a shot surely?


I did something better. Through someone else on another forum I managed to get to their top management and at least they were aware of the problem. They called the next morning but too little too late. Meantime thanks to a neighbour I found another company who came, took away the dishwasher and returned it with the new parts 48 hours after I called. Excellent professional service. Only snag was they didnt know how to rewire it back, but managed to sort that out myself and all is well now. Needless to say I will NEVER be using BL again!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> I did something better. Through someone else on another forum I managed to get to their top management and at least they were aware of the problem. They called the next morning but too little too late. Meantime thanks to a neighbour I found another company who came, took away the dishwasher and returned it with the new parts 48 hours after I called. Excellent professional service. Only snag was they didnt know how to rewire it back, but managed to sort that out myself and all is well now. Needless to say I will NEVER be using BL again!!!!


Good stuff - just in time for the festivities


----------



## Hisham Bravo (Dec 18, 2015)

You can make a complaint at Costumers Protection Department in Dubai Economical Development Department (DED).


----------

